# Ksyrium SCC SL vs AMC Sprint 350



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm debating getting one of these two wheelsets for my Cannondale r5000 when it comes in. If I got the AMCs I would get the sapim spokes and possibly ceramic bearings. Any suggestions?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bikerbrian said:


> I'm debating getting one of these two wheelsets for my Cannondale r5000 when it comes in. If I got the AMCs I would get the sapim spokes and possibly ceramic bearings. Any suggestions?


How much do you weigh and what kind of riding do you do? Lot of climbing?

fc


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

bikerbrian said:


> I'm debating getting one of these two wheelsets for my Cannondale r5000 when it comes in. If I got the AMCs I would get the sapim spokes and possibly ceramic bearings. Any suggestions?



I have the AC350 sprints with Sapim spokes. No issues straight as and arrow. I have about 3000 miles on them. I bought these over the SSL due to the low weight (weight weenie). I like to sprint and these wheels spin up very fast. Also they climb like you have wings on. 

If you like to power on the flats the AC420's would be a good call.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

At 1500 g, Ksyriums are not light. They look the part, for sure, but had to I throw my AmC wheel on in place of a partner's Ksyrium SL this weekend. He broke a (crappy aluminum...er, Zircal) spoke. The spoke failure was totally catastrophic, and I'd be surprised if he can fix it and the accompanying damage to the hub flange for less than $100. Luckily he got a free lap, or he'd be out of the race, too!

While I can't comment on the Sprint 350's quality (my wheels are handbuilt on AmC hubs only, with WS bladed 15/16 and Sun ME14 rims), I can say that AmC's hubs are just great. And they take good old fashioned steel spokes in tried and true lacing patterns, and can be laced to a light rim.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

At 1500g would be very light for Ksyriums


----------



## XCGEEK (Jan 23, 2002)

*I have both*

I've riden, and raced, both the Amclassic 350s and a pair of Ksyrium SLs. The only difference being that the Ksyriums were tubular. I actually used the same skewers on both (if it matters). Here are my impressions:

-It's a damn good thing Amclassic has good customer service. I've had the freewheel lock up on my rear hub, and after just 2-3 rides the rear hub had loosened up to the point that I could feel it while I rode. It still happens, I tighten it up and then it loosens over the next few rides (when I was still riding them). I have a really good LBS that tried everything over the period of a few months. Now, I just don't ride them. Now, Amclassic has been a great help and has sent me new internals for the hubs to try to fix it as well as given technical advice. But the wheels still aren't working. They also flex like a mofo- and I'm a whopping 150lbs. Properly tensioned, I can make them rub the brakes in corners.

-Onto the Ksyriums. I'll admit it, these are my favorite crit wheels. They may not be all that light- but they're bullet proof and really stiff. Stiff to the point of chattering through corners sometime- but that hapens a lot anyway. I've had mine for a year and only knocked them out of true once (went down at VOS and put a deralieur through the spokes) and never broken a spoke. That's after two 40mph plus crashes. 

My opinion, some people seem to love the AMclassics. Mine are absolute crap, and another guy in my racing comunity had the same problem with his rear hub locking up. I've NEVER had a problem with my ksyriums.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bikerbrian said:


> I'm debating getting one of these two wheelsets for my Cannondale r5000 when it comes in. If I got the AMCs I would get the sapim spokes and possibly ceramic bearings. Any suggestions?


I've used 3 different sets of American Classic 350s. I also used a set of Ksyrium SSC SLs for about a month. 

I had a custom 1200 gram set of 350s that I only like on hill climbs because it was bit flexy for descents. I now have the newest 350s with Sapim spokes and ceramic-hybrid bearings from an outfit called Boca Bearing. These new wheels are spectacular!!

I've had zero problems with my 3 AC wheelsets. However, I know people who've had problems with the ratchet mechanism. I also know that they've been improving the wheels heavily over the last two years. The 350 rim got deeper, the ratchet has been improved, the rear hub body is bigger and the bearings have been improved. Soo, problems from two years ago might not exist on a wheelset you buy today.

Ok, as far as your decision, If you're under 180 lbs and you like to climb a lot then I'd wholeheartedly recommend the American Classics. If you're bigger and ride mostly flat, then I'm not sure. The Ksyriums are great wheels but they're noticeably heavier and I get the impression that they're sturdier for heavier riders.

So here's some comparison notes:
Price:
Am Classic: $599
Ksyrium: $850

Weight:
Am Classic: 1350 grams
Ksyrium: 1550 grams

Options:
Am Classic: color options, spoke options, weight and strength options, ceramic bearings
Ksyrium: none

So if climbing and custom options are important to you, I think the Am Classic is a fine choice. If not, Ksyriums are a good too. They are the de facto standard for high end wheels because they work great. They look pretty too.

The Sapim spokes are a strange upgrade since they cost $100 and they don't save any weight. HOWEVER, it is a good one. The wheels corner better and they descend better. I think they're faster on the flats too. Sapim is quickly becoming the 'chris king' of spokes. Every ultra-high end wheelset is using them.

As far as ceramic bearings are concerned, I'm pretty sure they make a difference in the wheels. When I'm pacelining downhill at 30 mph, I'm pretty dang sure, I'm just braking a lot more while drafting. Also, whenever I lift my front wheel (not riding) my wheel just endlessly spins along.

francois

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/bikes/img_1047.jpg">


<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/bikes/nov-020.jpg">



<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/bikes/nov-027.jpg">


----------



## XCGEEK (Jan 23, 2002)

*Fwiw*

Oh, yeah, my Mavics are 2003s and my AMclassics are 2004s

That is all, have fun choosing.


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

How much do the American Classic ceramic bearings cost anyhow?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Thorn Bait said:


> How much do the American Classic ceramic bearings cost anyhow?


$300. 

Boca Bearings are around $175
- 4 pcs. SMR6803C-YUU NB2
MSRP: $37.95 ea. 
http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=product&id=7707&n=SMR6803C-YUU_NB2

- 2 pcs. SMR688C-YUU NB2
MSRP: $9.95 ea.
http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=product&id=4452&n=SMR688C-YUU_NB2

fc


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have no experience with ACs, but I have over 6000 miles in once year on my 04 Mavics. They are still in perfect true and have never had to have them adjusted. I weigh 160 lbs. I know a guy in my club who had a 03 pair of Mavics that he was constantly sending back for repair. But he is 230lbs and is more of a spinter and hard on all his equipment.


----------

